# Quote of the day



## anabolictemple5 (Mar 5, 2017)

“Do not pray for an easy life, pray for the strength to endure a difficult one”. 
Bruce Lee


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 5, 2017)

"You sum bitches couldn't close an umbrella"
Sheriff Buford T. Justice


----------



## woodrow (Mar 5, 2017)

rusty shackleford bridges


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 5, 2017)

"Tools fat"
Everyone on ugbb


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 6, 2017)

Show em what youre made of !!!

S4L


----------



## stonetag (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd rather own a ugly horse than a pretty dress.

fukifiknow


----------



## Georgia (Mar 6, 2017)

"Money doesn't make you happy. I now have $50 million, but I was just as happy when I had $48 million."

-Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 6, 2017)

Tren4Life said:


> Show em what youre made of !!!
> 
> S4L



If this is being screamed in your ear at a meet you will add 50 pounds to your total. Its science


----------



## anabolictemple5 (Mar 6, 2017)

hahaha...lol


----------



## stonetag (Mar 6, 2017)

Last week I stated that this woman was the ugliest woman I had ever seen. I have since been visited by her sister and now wish to withdraw that statement.

-Mark Twain


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 6, 2017)

whether you say you can or you can't you are right


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 6, 2017)

Overheard this in an argument on the job

"I rather hear a fat chick fart than a grown man cry"


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 6, 2017)

The power of discipline is the power of freedom. 

Only those who are willing to go to far can possible find out how far one can go. 

If you don't control your mind someone else will.

Embrace someone  who has it over you , In this way you can know even more. You can be ecouraged  and challenged to grow.

I have many more these are some of my favorites


----------



## anabolictemple5 (Mar 6, 2017)

You just can't beat the person who never gives up. 
Babe Ruth


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 6, 2017)

I've taken some huge dicks in my ass
Fruity


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2017)

Cause when you eating ass you know it's ass..hbo prison documentary


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 7, 2017)

Life should be run on Tren - people on tren


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 7, 2017)

"its not about having time, its about making time"


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 7, 2017)

3 months from know, U will thank yourself

paul fletcher


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 7, 2017)

if it does not challenge u,
It does not change u,.
TR


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 7, 2017)

Your only 1 work out form a good mood


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 7, 2017)

ecksrated said:


> i've taken some huge dicks in my ass
> fruity


 funny that lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2017)

I control the fake account of fruity.  Because I am fruity.

-ecksrated


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd like to see anyone do what I do for one week - GG Allin


Some of the worst mistakes of my life have been haircuts - Jim Morrison


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 7, 2017)

Crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women!  Conan.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2017)

"You talkin to me?" Deniro~ Taxi Driver


----------



## Tb1836 (Mar 9, 2017)

"It takes a big man to cry. It takes a bigger man to laugh at that man."

- I have no f***ing idea. But have used it for years.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 9, 2017)

"What good is money if you can’t use it to strike fear into the hearts of your fellow men?”

- Montgomery Burns


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 9, 2017)

"Unlike you, I've done G4P"

-Cornealius Coanbread Bigsby J. Oliver


----------



## Joliver (Mar 9, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> "Unlike you, I've done G4P"
> 
> -Cornealius Coanbread Bigsby J. Oliver



Shenanigans!!!!!  I request screen cap proof of said quote.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2017)

I should dig up the old bundyisms thread. Now those are some good quotes.

Like when he says to Yaya after his first post "why don't you introduce yourself like a normal person."


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 9, 2017)

Joliver said:


> Shenanigans!!!!!  I request screen cap proof of said quote.


 I was hoping to use it as blackmail, but you have no shame.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 9, 2017)

If you put lipstick on a pig, its still a pig.
Just a pig wearing lipstick.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 9, 2017)

Hot girls don't post on steroid forums.

-Yaya


----------



## Joliver (Mar 10, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I was hoping to use it as blackmail, but you have no shame.



Autocorrect, perhaps???


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 10, 2017)

Joliver said:


> Autocorrect, perhaps???


More than likely a drunk man's words putting a sober man's thoughts into talk-to-text.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 11, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> More than likely a drunk man's words putting a sober man's thoughts into talk-to-text.



A drunken mouth speaks a sober heart, they say.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 12, 2017)

Your life compared to mine is like wine compared to piss - Rob Aston


----------



## anabolictemple5 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 14, 2017)

The way I see it benching 675 is about gym safety.  Public service. The is technically 14 less plates for clumsy people to "not" trip over.  

Leroy the Machine Walker


----------



## Spongy (Mar 14, 2017)

Peanut Butter **** Sock - Tiller


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 16, 2017)

He who pays well is well served

ALPHA


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 16, 2017)

"After a victory, sharpen your knife.”


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 16, 2017)

“When you hunt, let the game come to you"


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 16, 2017)

“I try to learn from the past, but I plan for the future by focusing exclusively on the present. That’s where the fun is.”


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 16, 2017)

“I was not satisfied just to earn a good living. I was looking to make a statement.”


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 16, 2017)

“My experience is that if you are fighting for something you believe in; even if it means alienating some people along the way, things usually work out.”


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 16, 2017)

“Sometimes it pays to be a little wild.”


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 16, 2017)

"If you can't grow on Deca and Dbol , you can't grow on anything!"


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 16, 2017)

"I have never used steroids. Period." lol


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 16, 2017)

"The experts on the Internet bodybuilding boards, well they know everything now don’t they. In fact, I go on the boards just to find out what I am supposed to be taking in case I forget. "  lmao


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 16, 2017)

" Dianabol , the breakfast of champions." - Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 16, 2017)

It's not the years in your life that count, it's the life in your years.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 17, 2017)

You can do a thousand good deeds, but if you suck one dick, you're a cocksucker for life

-uncle billy (RIP)


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 17, 2017)

"I'm not a ****ing ginger"


----------

